# Kennt sich jemand mit MO-Laufwerken aus?



## CharlyXXXX (3. Oktober 2003)

Hi, ich habe mir ein MO-Laufwerk von Sony SMO-F551 zugelegt. Meine 2,6GB-Disks funktionieren einwandfrei. Die 1,3GB-Medien, ebenfalls Sony, lassen sich nicht formatieren. Es kommt immer die Meldung, die MOs seien schreibgeschützt. Dem ist aber nicht so. Habe bei einer sogar den Schiebemechanismus ausgebaut, was das Gerät aber nicht weiter stört weiterhin die gleiche Meldung auszugeben.

Die write-once Medien die ich mir gesorgt habe kann ich auch nicht bespielen. Brauche ich dafür besonddere Software?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Georg Melher (4. Oktober 2003)

Wie wolltest Du denn formatieren ? IMHO geht das nur über spezielle Backupsoftware wie z.B. BackupExec, sollte aber auch mit der in NT/2000/XP implementierten Software funktionieren, welche eine abgespeckte Version dieses Herstellers darstellt.

Falls sowieso schon geschehen...hilft eventuell ein Firmwareupdate oder mal nach neueren Treibern für das Laufwerk Ausschau halten.


----------



## jacksons (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Georg,
hast Du das F551 noch und kannst mir vielleicht weiter helfen?
Intern klappt alles, habe aber versucht das MO extern in einem Gehäuse einzubauen
= nix gut - wird nicht erkannt.
Kontroller Adaptec 2940 UW - wie gesagt intern klappt es...
Gruß und Dank
jacksons


----------

